
‘Resist White Supremacy’: A sign. A farm. And the fury that followed - petethomas
https://www.washingtonpost.com/local/resist-white-supremacy-a-sign-a-farm-and-the-fury-that-followed/2018/02/13/47e7dfa2-10e0-11e8-9065-e55346f6de81_story.html
======
xupybd
“Resist white supremacy” should not offend anyone but in a time when many on
the right are accused of being white supremacists just for being on the right
I can see why.

This crazy political divide is getting scary. I hope we manage to find a
better way to communicate between political divides before this gets even more
out of hand.

